# control arm bushing nut



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Does anybody know what size nut is on the lower front control arm. The front one that houses the bushing? I am thinking a 27mm, but I want to be sure before I buy it.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok I got the nut off. My question now is how to separate the control arm(a chilton's manual calls this the transverse link) and the bushing and the mount for the bushing(gusset). Or do I have to remove both by also removing the engine cross member to separate them because it is the passenger side control arm?


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I am using a ball joint separator fork but the inside bushing rod is not coming off of the threading and the gusset looks as if it is welded in place so it will not come out. As i asked before do I have to remove the engine cross member to change the control arm?


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Problem solved! I used a mapp gas torch to heat the rubber and make the bushing brittle. then I broke the control arm free. After that I scraped clean the inside metal cylinder, chilled the whole thing with ice them used the torch again to expand the metal cylinder than slid it free with some vice grips.


----------

